# Forum Access problems - 8-24-05



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 24, 2005)

We are currently experiencing brief periods of high server load caused by the temp drive on the server filling up.  This is causing slow access as well as database errors, especially when trying to access the PM system or post.

   The datacenter has been notified and we expect a resolution to this problem very shortly.

   We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------

